# Where's Willy?



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Somebody attempted to draw borders based on the circulation of $1 US bills using data from a website called "Where's George?" There's apparently a Canadian version of this money tracking site now as well










A 'Whom Do You Hang With?' Map Of America

I read elsewhere the Fed estimates around 2/3 of US $100 bills are actually outside of the USA


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Would this be driven by how the Fed distributes currency?


----------



## Daryl-Manitoba (Sep 14, 2010)

I used to use the site Where's Willy. Entered about $10,000 worth of bills (~900) in 2002 and 2003. Just shy of 100 of them received hits by another person. Was a neat site, but I just don't use cash for anything anymore


----------

